# Gold



## Keith CSL (Aug 16, 2006)

When I was last in London I noticed that Harrods now sell gold - bars and coins I believe. Quite interested in buying and just wondered if anyone has had any experience? Anyone sold and was it a good experience? 
Thanks in advance, Keith.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Only safe investment is gonna be gold, a bank can't loose it I think is the idea behind them selling it. How much is a big bar like the bad guys in films would always steal?


----------



## A18XVM (Nov 16, 2009)

Depends on the weight and purity


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

It is at probably the highest prices it has been for a while, wait for the price of an ounce to drop to under £700 and it might be worth it as a very long term investment.

100 grams is still around the £2.4k mark.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

maggi112 said:


> Only safe investment is gonna be gold, a bank can't loose it I think is the idea behind them selling it. How much is a big bar like the bad guys in films would always steal?


about £20,000 per kilo

I'm fairly sure it is VAT free too.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

tbh if you could have bought it 3/4 years ago then you'd be rolling in it by now, I feel the time may have passed.

As a form of savings it could be useful though.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Lol, so good old Mr Brown selling our gold when it was cheap :thumb:


----------



## never ready (Dec 12, 2007)

The thing to remember with gold is that it is traded in USD ($)
Even though you will pay £’s for it in Harrods, this price would have been worked out at the current exchange rate.
Even if gold goes up in price, you will need to keep an eye on the GBP/USD rate, if this moves against you it could wipe out all your profit.


----------



## Roswell (Aug 11, 2008)

you also need to consider capital gains tax if gold goes crazy price wise carefull selection of the gold you buy can save you paying capital gains tax (british currency is capital gains tax free) ;-)


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Roswell said:


> you also need to consider capital gains tax if gold goes crazy price wise carefull selection of the gold you buy can save you paying capital gains tax (british currency is capital gains tax free) ;-)


But if you are and MP you can avoid that easily:lol::lol:


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> But if you are and MP you can avoid that easily:lol::lol:


Just say its your main gold bar and not your second one?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Seriously, has no-one done this yet? :


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

If anyone is thinking of this then Gold British Sovereigns and Britannia's are CGT FREE.


----------



## Keith CSL (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks guys, good shout Nickos :thumb: I like the sound of CGT *FREE*


----------



## Justin182 (Jul 18, 2006)

Keith, you clearly make too much money!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Justin182 said:


> Keith, you clearly make too much money!


It's his second income from playing Batman at the weekends :thumb:


----------



## Keith CSL (Aug 16, 2006)

Justin182 said:


> Keith, you clearly make too much money!




'he who dares Justin, he who dares' 

Love a good del boy quote.


----------

